# Modifying a cheap R/C ESC



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Persanity said:


> What would I have to do to modify one to accept at least 72v?​


Hi Pers,

You'd have to put in new switches, capacitors and control electronics. Likely nothing would remain of the original components.

Not a good idea 

major


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

go to: http://www.endless-sphere.com/forums/index.php

read up and use the search function, people have modified their controllers for higher voltage, but not many (if any) have successfully modified for higher current. Its only on some speed controls and I doubt that it'l be enough to run an Enertrac hubmotor for a motorcycle. The kelly will work fine, just get double the power you think you need due to the fact they overrate their motor controllers....

not many people have had failures, and those that do, get replacements from Kelly.


----------



## Persanity (Jul 5, 2008)

I've read alot of threads on endless-sphere about controller mods, Not many are brushless controllers. I only care about modifying voltage not current. The problem with the kelly is that they are under rated and that I can't afford to get double the rating just to make sure I can use half its advertised capacity. I'm only looking to get moped speed out of a EnerTrac and markcycle told me the MHM 602 only uses about 33 amps at 30mph. What Im more worried about is the amps it uses when accelerating. Has anybody opened up a Kelly controller and upgraded parts?

P.S. If I use a Kelly and get double what I need, Since I only need 33 amps to go 30mph and 50 amps to go 45 for very short periods, would a 75amp continuous & 150 amps for 1 minute controller be ok?


----------

